# 1 red & 2 blue boxes please



## George Watkins (May 31, 2011)

Hello folks

here are 3 new boxes- all roughly 2.5" wide by 3" tall
all of this material was cast by IAP member Elmostro


----------



## bensoelberg (May 31, 2011)

These boxes always look fantastic, but I really like the shape of the red one.


----------



## Haynie (May 31, 2011)

red has a classy look.
Blue ones look like maps.
All 3 are really pretty.


----------



## David Keller (May 31, 2011)

Very cool!  I love the Raffan style box with the bead detail at the joint.  What are you doing with all these boxes?


----------



## Woodlvr (May 31, 2011)

I am a blue color lover but that red one is gorgeous. I agree with David about the beaded joint box, wonderful. You do great work. Thanks for showing us these great boxes.


----------



## Finatic (May 31, 2011)

Nice boxes. The blue is Awesome and the Red is very relaxing. My future projects........


----------



## holmqer (May 31, 2011)

I really love the blue ones, especially the beaded one. The red is cool too.


----------



## George Watkins (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you

David: I sell them


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## markgum (Jun 2, 2011)

amazing; the red one is my favorite.


----------



## ElMostro (Jun 2, 2011)

George, as always beautiful execution.
Eugene


----------



## 76winger (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice work. Like the others. I favor blue (or a nice emerald green), but shape of the red one is most appealing. Thanks for showing them!


----------



## TucsonCyclist (Jun 2, 2011)

These inspired me to actually get back in the shop. Now where did I put that extra time?


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful boxes.  Nice shape and beautiful turning.


----------



## wizard (Jun 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous pieces of art !!! Partial to the red one...Regards, Doc


----------



## George Watkins (Jun 4, 2011)

thank you for all of your kind comments they are very much appreciated


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 4, 2011)

As always your boxes at first rate, maybe a little over first rate even.  That wood in the red one is flat beautiful.  Nice work.


----------

